# Changing Scott OEM seat



## js1221 (Aug 15, 2008)

How many people changed out the OEM seat that came on their Scott road bikes? My Speedster S20 came with the Scott Road Pro seat, which seems to be the stock seat for the Speedsters, CR1 and some of the Addicts. I have put about 500 miles on the seat but find that it starts to hurt after a couple of hours so I am looking for a replacement. I am just looking for other peoples thoughts on the Scott seat.


----------



## threshold350 (Jan 24, 2008)

I road a CR1 and didn't like the seat. I prefer the Selle Italia Flite Gel Flow and am looking into trying the Cobb V-Flow. Everyone that's tried it swears by it. A friend of mine who just bought a bike a couple of weeks ago agreed with me that the stock seat wasn't comfortable at all. He ended up with the V-Flow.

Like everything else it's personally preference.


----------



## B15serv (Apr 27, 2008)

I have a Speedster S10 from 06' and used the stock saddle for like a week. I now have a Terry Fly w/ Ti rails and its great. Oddly enough my buddy took the scott saddle and threw it on his lemond... he loves the thing. On a side note I just installed my 3T post, stem, and bars...... they look awesome on the bike.


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*I didn't even take the saddle*

I never really took to the saddle when I test rode the Scott CR1. So, I used the ProLogo Choice, then the SMP EVOLUTION... then the Fizik Arione and back to the ProLogo Choice. 

In most my bikes I have the Arione but for some reason, I like the ProLogo with the SCOTT CR1.

Joe


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

My CR1 Team came with a low end Selle Italia saddle. I did one 20 mile ride on it that was it. I'm now riding a Selle SMP Stryke Pro.


----------



## js1221 (Aug 15, 2008)

I ended up with a Specialized Phenom saddle and after several rides with it I think I made a good choice. The real test will be next weekend with the MS 150.


----------



## ashpelham (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm still riding the stock seat. Little different from the other posters here. I can't say that I love it, but it's doing the job so far, and I don't have any issues with saddle sores or sore butt or anything like that. One thing you can say about the seat is that it is FLAT. Man, there isn't a contour on that seat to be found. It was a significant adjustment from my old Bontrager saddle that I had ridden for a couple years. I'm only about 800 miles into this saddle after 6 weeks, so it might turn out to be something I hate, but for now, I'm pretty comfortable on it.


----------



## jocww (Apr 30, 2009)

Does anyone know if a Fizik Arione cx carbon braided railed will fit a stock 08 cr1 seat post?


----------



## jocww (Apr 30, 2009)

It does fit


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

I removed mine after 3 rides, replaced it with the Velo Pronto SL-Z3. It's still a little flat but like the cut-out feeling


----------



## jocww (Apr 30, 2009)

Road you removed your fizik or your stock saddle?


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

My stock scott saddle


----------



## tinman143 (Aug 14, 2009)

removed the scott for a toupe. sit bones feel bruised the next day but i'm not numb. the carbon post + saddle = anchor. plus, the post has a 40mm offset...WAY too much imo. got the thomson elite w/zero offest and am happy


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

Probably should have given the stock saddle on my R4 a better chance, but it seemed difficult to move around on (grippy) and heavy. Settled on a WTB Laser V with Ti rails. It's lighter and comfortable enough on 5-hour rides to keep. Once a mountain biker . . .


----------

